# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ( عزازيل) رواية حقيقية اكتشفت في رقوق جلدية للراهب هيبا المصري ، وترجمها يوسف زيدان

## سكلوع

وقعت تحت يدي هذه الرواية التي شدتني بلاغة ما كُتب فيها ، وتفاصيل ما فيها مع بساطتها ، وقد حصلت هذه الرواية الحقيقية التي ترجمها للعربية الأستاذ المعروف / يوسف زيدان على الجائزة العالمية للرواية العربية للعام 2008م ، ويبدو أنَّ هذه الراوية انتشرت انتشارا كبيرا لأجل أنَّ الطبعة التي وقعت تحت يدي كانت الطبعة رقم (11) وذلك خلال سنة منذ أن انطلقت طبعتها الأولى !.و ( عزازيل ) كلمة سريانية معناها بالعربية ( الشيطان ) ،( إبليس ) .
 
وهذه الرواية عبارة عن مجموعة لفائف ( رقوق ) عددها (30) رقاً اكتشفت قبل عشر سنوات بالخرائب الأثرية الحافلة ، الواقعة إلى جهة الشمال الغربي من مدينة حلب السورية ، وهي الخرائب الممتدة لثلاثة كيلومترات ، على مقربة من حواف الطريق القديم الواصل بين مدينتي حلب وأنطاكية العتيقتين . 
وقد وصلتنا هذه الرقوق بما عليها من كتابات سُريانية قديمة ( آرامية ) في حالة جيدة ،نادراً ما نجد لها مثيلاً ، مع أنها كتبت في النصف الأول من القرت الخامس الميلادي ، وتحديداً قبل (1555) من سنين هذا الزمان .

والسر في سلامة هذه اللفائف هو جودة الجلود ( الرقوق ) التي كُتبت عليها الكلمات ، بحبر فاحم من أجود الأحبار التي استعملت في ذاك الزمان البعيد . علاوة على حفظها في ذلك الصندوق الخشبي المحكم الإغلاق .

وقد أودع في تلك الرقوق الراهب المصري هيبا تدوين سيرته العجيبة ، وتاريخ غير مقصود لوقائع حياته القلقة ، وتقلب زمانه المضطرب .

ويذكر الأستاذ يوسف زيدان أنه أوصى بنشر ترجمته لهذه الرواية بعد وفاته ، ثم تراجع ونشرها في حياته بعد أن حطَّ به العمر في أرض الوهن ، وآل زمانه إلى خط الزوال كما قال ، وأنه نادم على ذلك ،ومشفق على نشرها في حياته .
وذكر أنه أمضى سبع سنين في نقل هذا النص من اللغة السريانية إلى العربية .

وقال زيدان : ( ولست واثقاً من أن ترجمتي هذه إلى العربية ، قد نجحت في مماثلة لغة النص السرياني بهاءً ورونقاً . فبالإضافة إلى أن السريانية كانت تمتاز منذ هذا الوقت المبكر بوفرة آدابها وتطور أساليب الكتابة بها ، فإن لغة الراهب هيبا وتعبيراته ، تعدُّ آية من آيات البيان والبلاغة ، ولطالما أمضيتُ الليالي الطوال في تأمل تعبيراته الرهيفة ، البليغة ، والصور الإبداعية التي تتوالى في عباراته ، مؤكداً شاعريته وحساسيته اللغوية ، وإحاطته بأسرار اللغة السريانية التي كتبت بها ) .

وستجد في سيرة هيبا كيفية حياة الرهبان في صومعاتهم ، والحباة الاجتماعية في عدداً من الأسقاع والمدن وخاصة في الإسكندرية ، وأورشليم ( القدس )، وحلب ، وأنطاكية .
والصراع المرير بين بابوات وأساقفة الكنيسة في أنَّ مريم العذراء أم الإله ، أم أم عيسى البشري ، وشدة غلوهم في حرب الوثنيين من اليونانيين وغيرهم ، مما يصدق وصفهم بالإرهابيين الذي ألصقوه اليوم بالإسلام والمسلمين ، وغيرها من أمور تجدها في سيرة هيبا العجيبة التي نستحق إلى وقفات وتعليقات لعلي أنشط لها ونشره في القريب العاجل إذا وفقني الله عز وجل لذلك . 
والعنصر النسائي في سيرة الرجل حاضرة بقوة ، بدليل أن اسمه هيبا ليس اسمه الحقيقي ؛ بل هو الجزء الأول من اسم امرأة يونانية كانت تسمي أستاذة الأساتذة في زمنها ، ولذلك قصة ،ولكني لن أفصل قالرواية تجد فيها مايدور في الرؤوس .

----------


## خزانة الأدب

كل ما ذكر غير صحيح
فالرواية قصة خيالية عادية من تأليف يوسف زيدان تقليداً لرواية دان برواون (شفرة دافنشي)

وقد عاتبه النصارى على ذلك، وإليك طرفاً من عتابهم:



> حول رواية "عزازيل" للدكتور يوسف زيدان
> 
> لم نكن نتوقع من صديقنا (سابقاً) الدكتور يوسف زيدان رئيس قسم المخطوطات بمكتبة الإسكندرية أن يهاجم القديس كيرلس عامود الدين بطريرك الإسكندرية الرابع والعشرين بمثل هذا العنف فى روايته العجيبة "عزازيل" التى حاول أن يأخذ فيها منحى المؤلف "دان براون" فى روايته "شفرة دافنشى".

----------


## أبوياسر المسعودي

الرواية جميلة ولكنها ليست حقيقية..
وهي لا تخلو من بعض المآخذ..

----------


## سكلوع

وما القول في الشخص المجهول الذي وضع الحواشي ثم دفن الصندوق ثانية ، وقول زيدان في التحقيق من الشخصيات الموجودة في سيرة هيبا ، وعن شخصية هيبا نفسه ، واعترافه بأنه مترجم ليس إلا ، ووضع مقدمته وعنونها بمقدمة المترجم، فكل هذه الأمور كيف ندفعها ، وإن وجد من طعن فيه من النصارى ، فهناك من مدحه كما هو مذكور في ظهر الكتاب من كلمة المطران يوحنا جيريجوس .
   وأما القول عن المآخذ فإنني أوافق على ذلك ولذا ذكرت في كلمتي أعلاه أن لي تعليقات لعل الله ييسر نشرها .
وعموما أشكر للأخوان مرورهما وتعليقهما .

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> وما القول في الشخص المجهول الذي وضع الحواشي ثم دفن الصندوق ثانية ، وقول زيدان في التحقيق من الشخصيات الموجودة في سيرة هيبا ، وعن شخصية هيبا نفسه ، واعترافه بأنه مترجم ليس إلا ، ووضع مقدمته وعنونها بمقدمة المترجم، فكل هذه الأمور كيف ندفعها ، وإن وجد من طعن فيه من النصارى ، فهناك من مدحه كما هو مذكور في ظهر الكتاب من كلمة المطران يوحنا جيريجوس .


كله جزء من الحبكة الروائية!
واقتناع الأخ بأنها (ترجمة وتحقيق مخطوطات ... إلخ) يدل على نجاح الكاتب في مسعاه!
ووجه الاستشهاد بطعن النصارى هو الإيضاح بأن الرواية خيالية، إذ يقول (حاول أن يأخذ فيها منحى المؤلف "دان براون" فى روايته "شفرة دافنشى" )
وطبعاً لن يجد الأخ نصرانياً يقول بأنها تاريخ حقيقي

ومكتوب على الغلاف بالخط العريض:
رواية

وهذا رابط الرواية لمن يريدها
http://www.4shared.com/file/62021119..._____.html?s=1

----------


## سكلوع

إن صح كلامك أخي خزانة الأدب .. فمعناه أن يوسف زيدان روائي من الطراز الأول ، حتى في تأليفه لتلك الترانيم الكنسية على لسان هيبا، ومع قرأتي لشفرة دافنشي الرائعة ، إلا أنَّ ما كتبه زيدان كان أروع ، والله أعلم بحقيقة الحال .

----------


## أبو مسهر

سادتى الكرام
كل روايه 
و لها ضلع ضليع من الواقع
فهذ نجيب محفوظ يعترف كل شخصيات روايانى حقيقيه
أما الأحداث فهم فقط أعطونى الفكرة و أنا أكمل
أنا لم أقرأ تلك الرواية عزازيل
ولكنى قرأت شيفرة دافنشى
و الآن أواجه أعضاء المنتدى الكرام بسؤال يبدوا ساذجا ولكن له غرض
من منكم ينكر أن السيد المسيح  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كان أتقى الناس فى عصره ، و أكثرهم عملا بأحكام التوراة ؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

الأمر من ناحية الترجمة هو كما قال الشيخ الفاضل خزانة الأدب..

اما بلاغة الرواية او حبكتها = فضعيف جداً..

وكل من له ذوق روائي قصصي أظنه سيُقر بهذا..

والرواية مجرد محاولة لاستغلال نجاح طريقة دان براون مع الفرق الشاسع الفاضح بين براون كروائي محترف ممتلك لأدواته متحكم بحبكته وبين زيدان الذي هو مجرد روائي هاوي ضعيف الموهبة..

----------


## سكلوع

لنا ذوق روائي قصصي ولله الحمد ، وعمل يوسف زيدان إبداعي ولا شك ، إن كان من عمله ، وإلا فما زلت أرى أنه مترجم لرواية هيبا عن سيرته ، وشيفرة دافنشي تعتمد على الألغاز ، بخلاف " عزازيل " هي سيرة رجل راهب مضطرب الأطوار ، ولا أظن أن يوسف زيدان سيورط نفسه بمواقف جنسية فاضحة مذكورة في " عزازيل " لو كانت من تاليفه لأنه في غنى عن ذلك على التمام ، مما يدل أنه  ناقل ومترجم بطريقة محترفة ولا شك ، وأما الاستدلال من طرف النصارى على نقد زيدان فلا يعتد به لأجل الفضائح المبثوثة عن ملتهم منذ ذلك الزمان الغابر المبكر الذي يكشف أنهم أهل ضلالة ، وصدق الله تعالى : ( ولا الضالين ) ... عموما يوسف زيدان حي لعله يفصل في حقيقة الأمر ، وإن كان هذا أو ذاك ، فهو عمل إبداعي ولا شك ، وهل المسؤلين الذين أعطو لرواية " عزازيل " الجائزة العالمية للرواية العربية ليسوا من أهل الذوق في معرفة الروايات القصصية !؟

----------


## أبو مسهر

سادتى الأفاضل
لم يعترض أحدكم على أن المسيح  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  رجلا بارا متبعا للتوراة فضلا عن نبوته
فلما كانت التوراة تنص على أن أيما شاب بلغ ستة عشر عاما و لم يتزوج فهو آثم
فلا بد حينها ألا ننكر أبدا أن يكون المسيح  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قد تزوج ، و إلا يكون عاصيا
و كما تعلمون جميعا فأخباره مضطربه للغايه و فيها كثير تناقضات
فلما كانت الكنائس تتبع ألوهيته أنكرت فكرة زواجه ،
و قد عثرت أنا و فى الأناجيل على ما يشير إلى هذا
و بتتبع الأناجيل التى أنكرتها الكنائس على الإنترنت و جدت منها ما يثبت فعلا زواج المسيح  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
هذا عن شيفرة دافنشى 
فهى كما تقولون رواية مؤلفة و لكن ما دعا الكاتب إلى ذلك خوفه من منع الكتاب من الصدور
و عن دان براون فإن قرأتم له روايات أخرى فستعرفون أن أسلوب شيفرة دافنشى مخالف لأسلوبه ، ووقائعها لا يمكن أن يكون تخيلها جميعا فلها نصيب كبير فى الواقع .
أما عن رواية (عزازيل) فلا أستبعد أبدا أن يكون يوسف زيدان قد أخذها عن أحد مكتشفى مخطوطات البحر الميت و التى كان من ضمنها رسائل تثبت أن يهوذا الإسخريوطى كان أصلح الحواريين و أقربهم إلى المسيح  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فى حين غدر به الباقون كما يقول القرءان فيهم { وَمَكَرُوا وَمَكَرَ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ (54) }
لا أن يكون يوسف زيدان هو المترجم
و سمات اللغة المكتوبه بها القصة ليست سمات عربيه مما يوحى بأنها مترجمه ليس إلا ، و هذا ما عبرتم أنتم عنه بسوء أسلوب يوسف زيدان .
فلو كان يوسف زيدان هو مؤلف تلك الرواية لتلافى تعبيرات لا تصلح أبدا فى العربية و لا يقول بها أى أمىّ يجهل القراءة و الكتابة فضلا عن متعلم مثقف كاتب ، 
و من ذلك 
و (عند باب الحمام التصقت بى) ليس هكذا يجتذب الكاتب المبتدئ القارئ ، فالمبتدئ يقدم الأفعال الجنسية لجذب القارئ
و (خذ طعاما ليومك و عليقة للحمار) أهكذا يتكلم كاتب مبتدئ عن الراهب ؟ مستحيل
و غير هذا كثيرا من الإشارات و التعبيرات التى تجزم أن هذا ليس نصا أدبيا أبدا .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> وإلا فما زلت أرى أنه مترجم لرواية هيبا عن سيرته


هذا الإصرار نفسه دليل على ضعف الذوق القصصي بالإضافة للجهل بالواقع بالطبع..




> وهل المسؤلين الذين أعطو لرواية " عزازيل " الجائزة العالمية للرواية العربية ليسوا من أهل الذوق في معرفة الروايات القصصية !؟


ربما كانوا وربما لم يكونوا..والجائزة سياسية(بالمعنى العام) بالدرجة الأولى ..

----------


## سكلوع

لماذا تريدني أو لغيري بالقوة أن نتبع أحكامك الفاصلة التي لا تحتمل خيارات أو مرونة .

----------


## طالب الإيمان

> ومكتوب على الغلاف بالخط العريض:
> رواية


لكن نحنُ كمسلمين ، لا نستطيع نفي و لا إثبات زواج السيد المسيح أو إنجابه أو أن له سلاله و غيرها ، و من شاهد الفلم ( = فلم شيفرة دافينشي ) لفهم أكثر من الرواية ، و على ضوء كتاب : الدم المقدس ، الكأس المقدس ، و ( مخطوطات البحر الميت ) ، ستصبح رواية دافينشي أكثر من رواية بل نظرة تاريخية ..
و الله ُ الموفق ..

----------


## أبو مسهر

أحكامى مرنة جدا
لمن تعلم النقد
و أنا أرى أن الموضوع لا مكان له فى منتدى كهذا
يتعامل مع القصص
كتعامله مع المذاهب الشاذة
فالقصاص على مذهب المحدثين كذاب غالبا
لست نبيا لأطلب من أحد إتباعى
و لا عليك من تكذيبى
فليست تلك القصص من الدين فى شيء ، ما يضرك لو ألقيتها على مرمى ذراعك
و شكرا على التقدير

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

سيدي الجليل من رام التحقيق اللغوي، والأدب العربي فليلجأ إلى كتب الأدب، وإن ثقلت عليه فليبدأ بالكتب المعاصرة، وعليه بكتب الطنطاوي؛ علي، وشاكر؛ محمود محمد، وغيرهم من المعاصرين أما قراءة رواية كل جانب من جوانبه يقر بكذبها، ناهيك عن قارئها، وكاتبها؛ إن كتاب الروايات عربهم وعجمهم يسحرون الناس بأكاذيب نحن في غنى عنها وهم كذلك، ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد، ولتعلم أن الكاتب والروائي يقضي أوقاتاً في أمور لا فائدة فيها كذاك القاريء فيكون طوافهما على شيء ليس من مباحث الدين، ولا من مسائل الفقه، وأصوله، ولا من اللغة وتحقيقاتها، ولا من الحديث وروايته، ولا من علوم السلوك ومرامها، سبحان الله !!!!!!
إن كاتب الرواية يأخذ بناصية القاريء ليسمعه هراء، ويبكيه بسفاسف، ويضحكه بترهات من القول، ثم...... 
ثم يموت القاريء يتلوه الكاتب أو العكس، لكن بعد كل هذا ماذا قدم القاريء ( 0 )، ماذا قدم الكاتب (0) وما أهلك الناس وأغرقهم في الغفلة إلا الروايات التي أذهبت عقولهم وأموالهم.

----------


## سكلوع

أخي أبو مسهر لعله حصل لبس ، فإنني لم أقصدك في كلامي الأخير ، بل للأخ الذي بعدك ، وإلا فكثير من كلامك مما أوافق عليه ، والدليل إنني لم أعترضك في أي من ردودي السابقة ، ولك جزيل الشكر .

----------


## سكلوع

الأخ أبو الطيب المتنبي .. كلامك على العين والرأس ، ولعله ينفع للمبتدئين ، وإلا فقد قرأنا تلك الكتب القيمة التي ذكرتها ؛ فإذا وقع في يد أحدنا في طول عمره بما يسمى روابة أو روايتان يكون أضاع عمره .. أظن أن ذلك إجحاف في الحكم ، هذا لو كانت رواية بالمعنى الذي ذكرته ، أما ما نحن في صدده فإننا أمام ترجمة لسيرة فيها عبر وعظات ، ودراية بمعلومات اجتماعية وتاريخية لأمم سابقة في حقب قديمة أطلق عليها زيدان رواية ولو أخذنا بمدلولها اللغوي فهو صحيح لأن ما قصّه هيبا عن فصول حياتة هي عبارة عن رواية يرويها عن سيرة حياته .. أظن لو اطلعت على " عزازيل " ستفطن لما أردته ولو لم تعجبك تلك السيرة للراهب المصري .

----------


## ابن الرومية

و أعجب أن يقال ان في رواية دان براون ما يستحسنه الذوق القصصي...فالقصة من الناحية الأدبية رديئة و حبكتها القصصية ضعيفة و عنصر التشويق و توزيعه في فقرات الرواية مضطرب  و غزل تشابك الأحداث سطحي دون عمق  ما يجعل كثيرا من تلك الأحداث  سهلة التوقع..و ملامح الشخصيات ظاهر ضعف حياكتها..بحيث لا تبقى في ذهنك ملامح قارة مميزة كحال شخصيات قصص أقطاب هذا الفن كارثر كونان دويل أوكين فوييت أو توماس هاريس أو أغاثا كريستي أو موريس لبلان...وأظن ...أنه لولا ما حشد روايته من معلومات مثيرة - جلها حسب البعض من كيس زوجته- و ان كانت معروفة قبلا في الأبحاث الأكاديمية الرصينة التي لا يقرؤها عامة الناس ...بحيث جعل روايته كبرنامج وثائقي مكتوب  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  و لولا قوة الاشهار اليهودي للكتاب في تصفية حسابات مع المسيحيية و طعنها من الخلف ...لما كان لروايته هذا الصدى الواسع حتى عند من لم يقرأها

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

هذا خلاف قول الجمهور يا مولانا  :Smile: 

وكونان دويل روائي تعبان بالمناسبة..

وسبب استقرار شخصياته أنها قصص مسلسلة..

أما الحبكة التشويقية عند براون فلم تفر منه للحظة ولو قرأت رائعته الحصن الرقمي = لأدركت عبقريته فهي قمة التشويق في رواية لم تخرج أحداثها غالباً عن مكان واحد ..

ولولا عبقرية حبكته لما صبر أحد على قراءة هذا الحجم من الأوراق ..ورواياته الأخرى واتقانها دليل على قدرته الروائية بقطع النظر عن طرافة المعلومات..وبالم  ناسبة (ملائكة وشياطين) تلعب على خط وسط بين نقد الكنيسة ومدحا وليس فيها معلومات وثائقية واعتمد فيها على خبرة زوجته بتاريخ الفن = ورغم  ذلك فهي تحفة روائية : :Smile:

----------


## ابن الرومية

يادي مقولة الجمهور... :Smile:  ان كان المقصود جمهور best seller فمسلم...و لا أراه الا لما قلته من التشويق خارج الكتاب من خلال الاشهار لا من  أثر التشويق الموجود داخل الكتاب و من خلال المعلومات المثيرة و الطريفة التي تكاد تشكل 80 % من الكتاب و التي كانت المادة الدسمة لانتشار خبرها بين الناس و خير دليل هي روايته ملائكة و شياطين و غيرها من رواياته التي لم يكن لها أي نجاح يذكر و لا صبر عليها الناس في قراءة أوراقها  :Smile: ...أما جمهور المتخصصين في الفن و الرواية التشويقية و التاريخ و حتى الجغرافية و الفلك و علم الجينات- دع عنك أهل الملل-فيرفضون روايته و يحطون عليها...بل و كثير منهم يتهمه بالاختلاق و الافتراء و التدليس فيما يجزم به من معلومات في روايته ليتماشى مع ما يفترضه في سياقها...و يقولون ان اعتذاره بكونها قصة افتراضية و ان كان مقبولا فيما يطرحه من نظريات دون اي دليل لتفسير احداث تاريخية...الا أنه غير مقبول تماما فيما يتعلق بالمعلومات التي بنى عليها تلك النظريات ...من جهة لكونه يطرحها جازما بكونها حقائق علمية..و من جهة أخرى لأنه نفسه في المقدمة صرح بأن المعلومات المذكورة هي حقيقية بل و أفرد صفحة كاملة  لتأكيد ما يسميه حقائق منها..و صفحة أخرى في موقعه الالكتروني لتفصيلها..بل وصل الأمر ان مواقع سياحية مشهورة وضعت لائحات لمرتاديها تبين لهم عدم صحة المعلومات التي أوردها الرجل في روايته عنها...  و هي أخطاء في مجملها كما يقول المتخصصون في الفن الروائي أصبح تلافيها من بديهيات هذا الفن عند المبتدئين..و معروف ان كبار الروائيين التشويقيين دائما ما يكونون على اتصال بالمتخصصين في الفنون التي يطرقونها لتلافي مثل هذه ...اما من جهة النقد الأدبي البحت..فيصمونها -وهو ظاهر- بالسطحية التجارية  ..فأساليب التشويق مستهلكة منذ زمن طويل عند من اعتادوا قراءة هذا النوع من الأدب..و هو ما يجعل الأحداث مكشوفة بالكامل تقريبا وعنصر المفاجأة يكاد يكون معدوما..بل كثير من مشاهد القصة -كمشهد هروب لانغدون و صوفيا من اللوفر بطريقة تجعلك تتساءل ان كان الحرس الفرنسي بهذا الغباء-اعتدناها في أفلام هولييود القديمة كما لو أن القصة معدة أصلا لطرحها في السينما كمرحلة اشهارية لاحقة...و طريقة السرد و صياغة الحوارات لا يظهر فيها كثير جهد لتعميقها و جعلها واقعية و غامضة في آن...فضلا عن أن تستحث التفكير ..فالشخصيات هي تفكر بدلا عنك..و هذه صياغة ملامحها تكاد تكون منعدمة أيضا فضلا عن تناقضها...فلانغد  ن المفترض أنه خبير بالفن و دا فنشي تحديدا...و مع ذلك حين رأى جسد سونيير ملقى في المتحف على شكل انسان فيتروفيو المشهور عند أقل الناس معرفة بأعمال دافنشي..لم يتعرف عليه الا بعد مدة طويلة من التفكير حين قالوا له و هو الخبير انه محاط بدائرة...و نفس الأمر مع منظومة فابيونيتشي و النص المكتوب بالمقلوب ..فتجد نفسك قد كشفت بم يتعلق الأمر قبل ان يصل اليه الخبير كما زعم ..و ما ذلك الا لضعف الحوارات و تطويلها بلا فائدة...أما السرد الوصفي فهو الكارثة ...فيبدو أن الكاتب لا يحسن حتى أضعف الايمان من تقنيات  السرد الوصفي...فغالب وصفياته من النوع المباشر الذي تجاوزه الناس منذ عقود... و كل مرة تكون الأوصاف و النعوت مدمجة بطريقة ذكية و خفية بحيث لا تشعر القارئ بالملل و لا بقدرته على التحكم في طريقة السرد..أما براون فوصفه للمواضع و الأماكن يكاد يكون مطابقا لوصفيات النشرات السياحية...ووصفه للأشخاص و الحقائق كأنه وصف أهل الموسوعات العلمية والتراجم و التواريخ...بل أحيانا بعض جواهر وصفياته تثير الضحك كوصفه للمصعد بأنه "علبة معدنية تتحرك في قناة مغلقة"... :Smile:  :Smile:  و بعضها مخجل و مضحك أيضا لدرجة انه لا يرد في النسخة العربية كما هو في باقي النسخ..كحديث لانغدون عن التوازن الجنسي عند دافنشي... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  و لولا التطويل لأوردت من سردياته و حواراته في القصة ما يجعلك تسخر من مستوى الذكاء الذي اديرت به و الفقر المدقع في الابداع و سعة الخيال عند براون ....وأكثر ما يظهر ضعف الحبكة القصصية عنده أن القاعدة المقدسة عند أقطاب القصة التشويقية  أنهم يسيرون مسار الأحداث اما بأن يكون القارئ و الشخصية يتعرفان في وقت واحد على تفسير الأحداث و الألغاز...أو ان يكون القارئ سابقا للشخصية في معرفة التفسيرات...و لا يجعلون الشخصية تعرف ما لا يعرفه القارئ الا بتغييبها عن مسرح القصة...خاصة ان كانت شخصيات ثانوية و الا لم يكن هناك من أساس منطقي للتشويق ...اما براون فيرتكب الحماقة في نحته للحوارات و الشخصيات بحيث يكون المنطقي أن الشخصيات تعرف ما لا يعرف القارئ و تعرف ما يحاول هو اظهاره بأنها تجهله....كتساؤل لانغدون عن مغزى الكأس المقدسة مع أنه كخبير لا يمكنه أن يجهل المعنى المرتبط بأسطورة المجدلية و المعروف من العصور الوسطى و للحديث بقية... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## أم تميم

لولا اختلاف الأذواق لبارت السلع !

----------


## ابن الرومية

مقولة صادقة  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> يادي مقولة الجمهور... ان كان المقصود جمهور best seller فمسلم...و لا أراه الا لما قلته من التشويق خارج الكتاب من خلال الاشهار لا من أثر التشويق الموجود داخل الكتاب و من خلال المعلومات المثيرة و الطريفة التي تكاد تشكل 80 % من الكتاب و التي كانت المادة الدسمة لانتشار خبرها بين الناس و خير دليل هي روايته ملائكة و شياطين و غيرها من رواياته التي لم يكن لها أي نجاح يذكر و لا صبر عليها الناس في قراءة أوراقها ..
> 
> 
> المعلومات لها أثر ولاشك ولكن هل هي كل شيء ؟
> 
> الجواب لا بلديل روايته الحصن الرقمي،أما حديثك عن ملائكة وشياطين فسامحني يا مولانا فهو حديث غير صحيح بل هي عند النقاد أحسن من دافنشي بكثير..
> 
> 
> .أما جمهور المتخصصين في الفن و الرواية التشويقية و التاريخ و حتى الجغرافية و الفلك و علم الجينات- دع عنك أهل الملل-فيرفضون روايته و يحطون عليها...
> ...


هذا معتاد جداً في روايات أجاثا كريستي والتي يكون فيها القاريء كعبيط القرية..

المهم أن هؤلاء النقاد هم كمن يرفض إعطاؤ المؤلفين البوليسين عضوية اتحاد الكتاب في مصر..

وكل ذلك خطل في الحكم ووزن للأمور بغير موازينها..

بمناسبة حديثك عن القبول الجماهيري : التشويق بالذات يخضع الحكم بوجوده للجمهور فقط أما معايير التشويق النقدية وتحكيمها على التشويق الموجود بالفعل والذي له هذا الأثر العالمي في كل روايات دافنشي بعيداً عن المعلومات = فهو من باب نفي الواقع..

----------


## ابن الرومية

> بمناسبة حديثك عن القبول الجماهيري : التشويق بالذات يخضع الحكم بوجوده للجمهور فقط أما معايير التشويق النقدية وتحكيمها على التشويق الموجود بالفعل والذي له هذا الأثر العالمي في كل روايات دافنشي بعيداً عن المعلومات = فهو من باب نفي الواقع..


طيب يا شيخ...من هنا فقط ان كان قولك صحيحا فكيف تفسر ان رواية ملائكة و شياطين لم يكن لها اي نجاح جماهيري يذكر ...مع أنها حسب ما تذكر أكثر تشويقا من رواية الشفرة؟؟؟ :Smile:

----------


## ابن الرومية

> ليست رواية لجابرييل جارسيا ماركيز ومعاملة الروايات البوليسية بهذا المنطق يسقطها جميعاً


يسقط الروايات البوليسية التجارية التي تقرأها و ترمي بها من ذاكرتك قبل أن ترميها من يدك...أما الروايات ذات المستوى الراقي فصدقني فميزتها أنها قد تجعلك تفكر مثل روايات غابرييل او سارتر أو غسان كنفاني...فعدا عن ان الاتقان و الابداع في صياغة الأحداث فيها تغريك بالتفكير على الجانب البوليسي و التشويقي...فعامت  ا تكون ذات عمق متضمنة لمعالجات لطيفة لمعاني وجودية و تناقضات انسانية مدمجة بذكاء بين ثنايا حوارتها... و أدعوك -كمثال فقط- لمقارنة رواية براون برواية عملاقين من عمالقة التشويق من المعاصرين و راويتهما حققت أيضا خاتم الأكثر مبيعا ...و مع ذلك لك أن تتساءل ما الذي جعل لرواية براون صدى اكثر من روايتهما بما لا يقارن...و السؤال طبعا سيكون ذا معنى فقط ان كان الفرق في اتقان الصياغة و عمق المعاني و الابداع في التشويق وعدم التناقض و رصانة التعبير ظاهرا بينها..اما ان لم يكن..فتكفيني مخرجا كلمة أم تميم...
الروايتان : 
ريتا هيوارت و الخلاص من شوشانك ..لستيفن كينغ
و عين الابرة لكين فوييت...

 :Smile:

----------


## ابن الرومية

هذه بعض نتف من كلام النقاد عنها
بيتر ميلر في التايمز 21-06-2003
"هذا الكتاب بلا شك,الأكثر غباءا, و غلطا,و قلة دراية و معرفة, و أكثر اختلالا,و أكثر الأمثلة غوغائية للخيال الفج التي قرأتها .....
روبرت لاندلوم صاغ عدة نظريات تآمرية أدرجت فيها شخصيات من كارتون و حجر مسفرة عن حوارات سخيفة. و أخشى أن دان براون هو خير خلف له ”.

سيليا ماك جي في النيويورك دايلي نيوز 4-10-2003
"الرواية تدين بشدة لروايتين سابقتين عنها لروائيين هواة...الروايتان صنفتا بقلة المصداقية من قبل أغلبية الباحثين الجادين.
الأخطاء بالجملة الموجودة فيها...تستطيع أن لا تسترعي انتباه القارئ العامي فقط ."

بروس بوشر في النيويورك تايمز 3-08-2003

"أكثر من فيلم...يبدو ان ما ألفه دان براون كان أوبرا جواسيس...هنا تصدق كلمة فولتير : ان كان شيء ما لا يمكن أن يقال لغبائه, على الأقل يمكن ان يصلح للغناء"

----------


## شتا العربي

ستسألون أمام الله عز وجل عن أوقاتكم التي ضيعتموها في الكلام على روايات الكفار فضلا عن سؤالكم عن ضياع العمر في مطالعة هذه الروايات
هل نفعتكم هذه  الروايات بشيء؟
هل تجدون لديكم الوقت الكافي لقراءة هذه الروايات؟
هل حصلتم علوم الشريعة وقمتم بالعبادات ثم وجدتم الفراغ بعدها لهذه الروايات؟
إن لم تتقوا الله في أنفسكم فاتقوا الله في الشباب فلا تلفتوا نظرهم لقراءة الروايات ووجهوهم لقراءة القرآن والصحيحين.
ومن اضطر لقراءة هذه الروايات بحكم عمله أو تخصصه مثلا  فليطالعها بمفرده ولا يجاهر بهذا حتى لا يكون ذلك كالإعلان والدعوة لها
هداكم الله
وجزى الله خيرا من يمسك لسانه ولا يتكلم إلا بخير يسره أن يراه في القيامة

----------


## طالب الإيمان

> ستسألون أمام الله عز وجل عن أوقاتكم التي ضيعتموها في الكلام على روايات الكفار فضلا عن سؤالكم عن ضياع العمر في مطالعة هذه الروايات
> هل نفعتكم هذه الروايات بشيء؟


يا شيخْ ، لا يصح هذا ، فهل لديكَ مستند ؟ ..
ثُم : القراءة بشكلٍ عام من المباح في أي علم كانَ ، حتى الفلسفة ، ثُم ننظر - إن كانَ هناكَ خطر عقيدة الإنسان - فتحرم من هذا الجانب ، و إلا فالأصل في الأشياء الإباحة ..
تضخم فكرة " التقوى " و " الورع " مُشكلة حقيقية ، حتى دخلَ فيها ما ليسَ منها ..
وفقكَ الله ..

----------


## شتا العربي

> يا شيخْ ، لا يصح هذا ، فهل لديكَ مستند ؟ ..
> ثُم : القراءة بشكلٍ عام من المباح في أي علم كانَ ، حتى الفلسفة ، ثُم ننظر - إن كانَ هناكَ خطر عقيدة الإنسان - فتحرم من هذا الجانب ، و إلا فالأصل في الأشياء الإباحة ..
> تضخم فكرة " التقوى " و " الورع " مُشكلة حقيقية ، حتى دخلَ فيها ما ليسَ منها ..
> وفقكَ الله ..


حفظك الله 
حتى المباح سيسأل عنه الإنسان
فهل يسرك أن تسأل عن البخاري؟ أم يسرك أن تسأل عن دافنشي؟
ولم أقل بتحريم القراءة
لكن تخيل لو رآك الناس وأنت تقرأ البخاري؟ فاقتدى بك أحدهم
وتخيل لو رآك الناس وأنت تقرأ دافنشي؟ فاقتدى بك أحدهم
ماذا يسرك في الأمرين؟
ثم من قال بأن هذه الروايات ليست فيها خطورة على عقائد الناس؟ فماذا لو قرأ أحد الشباب هذا الموضوع ورأى المشايخ يتكلمون 
عن روايات فلان وعلان وذهب وقرأ قبل أن يتمكن؟
بعيدا عن أي أحكام أو أي شيء هل يسركم أن يفعل الشباب ذلك؟
فأين القدوة بالفعل والقول؟
هذا كل شيء
وكل واحد يختار لنفسه ما يريد

----------


## طالب الإيمان

> لكن تخيل لو رآك الناس وأنت تقرأ البخاري؟ فاقتدى بك أحدهم
> وتخيل لو رآك الناس وأنت تقرأ دافنشي؟ فاقتدى بك أحدهم
> ماذا يسرك في الأمرين؟


هذا يعتمد على قضيةِ ( شرف العلوم ) ، فهل ( علمُ التفسير ) أفضل من ( الفيزياء الكونية ) ؟ 



> ثم من قال بأن هذه الروايات ليست فيها خطورة على عقائد الناس؟ فماذا لو قرأ أحد الشباب هذا الموضوع ورأى المشايخ يتكلمون 
> عن روايات فلان وعلان وذهب وقرأ قبل أن يتمكن؟
> بعيدا عن أي أحكام أو أي شيء هل يسركم أن يفعل الشباب ذلك؟


لا خطرَ على عقيدة أي مسلم من هذه الرواية ، إلا من يحب ( النصارى ) ، فهذا أمرٌ آخر ؟ 
وفقكَ الله ..

----------


## شتا العربي

> هذا يعتمد على قضيةِ ( شرف العلوم ) ، فهل ( علمُ التفسير ) أفضل من ( الفيزياء الكونية ) ؟ 
> 
> لا خطرَ على عقيدة أي مسلم من هذه الرواية ، إلا من يحب ( النصارى ) ، فهذا أمرٌ آخر ؟ 
> وفقكَ الله ..


أخي حفظك الله ليست المشكلة في قضية شرف العلوم ولكن الكلام عن القدوة للشباب يا أخي
ورواد النت لا حصر لهم والشباب يقتدي بالمشايخ في مثل هذا الموقع فإذا وجد المشايخ يتحدثون عن عزازيل أو غيرها من الروايات أعلاه فسيسذهب ويشتري ويقرأ ولو من باب الفضول وهنا سيقع المحظور خاصة مع ضعف العلم وتفشي الأمية مع انبهار الكثيرين بالأمم الأخرى وهذا مشاهد ومعروف.

ومع ذلك أخي فالقضية الأساسية لي أن الله عز وجل سيسألنا عن كل شيء فمن سرّه أن يسأله الله عز وجل ويذكر له في صحيفة أعماله قراءة صحيفة عزازيل في يوم كذا أو المناقشة حولها في يوم كذا فليفعل ما يشاء
ومن لم يسره ذلك فليتق الله ولا يتكلم إلا بخير يسره في القيامة أن يراه في صحيفة أعماله

هذا كل شيء والأمر لا يحتاج لكل هذه الإطالة
وهي مجرد نصيحة لمن أراد سره أن لا يجد في صحائفه هذه التفاهات وسره أن لا يقتدي به الناس في قراءة هذه التفاهات
أما من سره أن يجدها وأن يقتدي به الآخرون فهو وشأنه لا نملك لأحد سوى النصيحة
فمن أراد فليأخذ بها ومن أراد فليتجاهلها
وشكرا جزيلا لتفاعلك أخي
وجزى الله الجميع خير الجزاء وهداهم لما فيه الخير لهم وللمسلمين

----------


## ابن الرومية

جزاكم الله خيرا على صدق النصيحة و حسن الجهر بها و لاحرمنا الله من بركة الانكار و التناصح..و لكن أخي بعض معالي الأمور لا يستطيعها الناس جميعا...و ما جعل الله الأمور درجة واحدة و لا الناس أمة واحدة و لا الهمم متقاربة...و تأمل سير الناس قديما و حديثا من الصحابة فمن دونهم و انظر اختلافهم في التوسع في المباح و التورع عنه و اختلافهم في الأخذ بساعة و ساعة و كيف وسعهم كل ذلك مع أن أقواهم ورعا و هو ضعيف ما كان يسكت عن أقلهم ورعا و هو قوي...و قد وسعهم جميعا الأمرين..الانكار و التوسع....و مثل هذه الروايات و الأسمار لها نظائر كثيرة في تراثنا قديما و حديثا بل و بألفاظ و معاني أكثر جرأة من هذه..و كثير من الأعيان لم يتورع عن اقتنائها و تتبعها و تذوقها و تقييمها...مع أن كبارهم قد يتورعون عن ذلك...و لا شك أنهم الأفضل...و لكن كما قلت النفوس ليست سواءا و الا لما كان من الحكمة جعل المباح درجات...و الله أعلم

بالمناسبة يا أستاذ أبا فهر...ما زلت أضحك لوقتي من وصفك لقارئ أغاثا بعبيط القرية.. :Smile:  فعلا الوصف موفق تماما  :Smile:  و هذا هو في رأيي هو ما يتصف به الكاتب المقتدر القادر على التلاعب بقارئه  :Smile:

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

يا مولانا الست دي عقدتني في عيشتي وقد انتهيت لرأيي هذا فيها وأنا في الثالثة عشرة من عمري ..يا راجل دي حاجة تخنق !!

----------

